# Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Nicely done



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Nicely done*

I am very impressed with the way the flavors hit you, you get a nice spicy sweet caramelized flavor almost identical to the Alec Bradley Maxx. As a...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Nicely done


----------

